# Despairing with IVF Wales



## Amandalina (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm not really asking a question or anything, just feel like I need a little support. I was supposed to have my first appointment at IVF Wales this morning. We got there very early and checked in at the desk, only to be told that they had cancelled our appointment ("didn't you get the letter?"). I'm so frustrated, angry and depressed now....we've been ttc for 3 years and waiting for today's appointment for 8 months. I guess I put a lot of hope on today's consultation because we've already had all our investigations done at the local hospital, and I had really believed that today I might get told when I would be offerred treatment.

Infertility sucks. It just all feels so unfair, especially with babies popping out everywhere all the time.

Sigh.

amandalina


----------



## Harri33 (Nov 26, 2012)

hi, I've just found your post, i'm on the ivf wales waiting list but i've heard they're having loads of problems and have been transfering people to bristol, apparently they are also planning to build a new clinic in Port talbot so people will be transfered to there as well, i'm sorry you have been told you have such a long wait-i'ts heart breaking, i know, i have been waiting over two years as ivf wales keep fobbing me off, i'm planning to phone them on monday to get some serious answers! i just wish they could understand how hopeless we feel and at least let us know whats going on, they dont seem to realize our life's are on hold! i just want you to know your not alone and i will give you any support i can, i hope your ok and if you ever need a chat-you know where to find me xxx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

i also had treatment at ivf wales and was not even an nhs patient. i was private and donating my eggs in the egg share program and i still was waiting over a year and i decided to go to crgw for my fet treatment which was done within 2 mths so a very big difference. so if u were in a position to maybe fund a cycle i know that the ivf lite cycle costs around 3000 but i know that not everyone is in a financial position to do this but if you were i thought i would tell you that your allowed to fund a cycle while waiting for nhs cycle.  hope you get seen soon and i know how frustrating it is with ivf wales.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

sorry to hear of ur trouble with ivf wales i too have heard they r having alot of problems there someone i know has had over 4 appts cancelled and her latest one cancelled oct moved to feb 2013 its shocking so ur not alone hun hang in there, and agree with sammy if ur able to fund a private cycle go for it .  i sadly been trying for 6 years waited 23 months for first ivf go and 18 months for second go thankfully worked and got my beautiful 9 wk old boy for it. ivf wales r a gd clinic just under pressure as it nhs and the funding issues and waiting lists that come along with it ,

big hugs and really hope u get seen soon xx


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Amandalina,  I am currently under ivf wales.  I waited 18 mths for our first cycle and it will be just over 12 mths for our second.  I have had 2 appts cancelled so far and finally due to start 2nd cycle in feb.

I know it's extremely frustrating but your turn will come.  It gives you plenty of time to prepare your body and get the vitamins etc into your system.

I wish you lots of luck with your cycle and hope your wait isn't too long.  We are always around when you need to have a rant xxxx


----------



## Spenno (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, just seen this thread. I couldn't believe how terrible the service at ivf Wales has been for us. It took over a year for the first meeting just to be told we would be put on the waiting list of 18 months to 2 years. 
My AMH is really low so I was advised to go straight to private. Started second round this week and trying to remain positive but of course the financial impact is huge. 
The NHS in Wales really need to do better, they are letting us all down.


----------



## KittyKate123 (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been waiting 7 months for first appontiment at IVF Wales. went in last week and was advised to go private. it will be 18 months to 2 years wait, so will probably do one private round then wait again for NHS treatment. couldn't believe how long the wait is! now waiting for a lap, likey to have one or both tubes removed so ivf will be my only hope! all really depressing at the mo!


----------

